# OC/LA Mossy Caravan



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For those of you in the LA/Orange County Area that are attending the Mossy Show in Oceanside on November 13. I was wondering if anyone wants to set up a centralized meeting point along the 5 freeway, meet up and then head down to Mossy for the show.

If you have suggestions for a location, let me know.

Also, Two-Way Radios are highly encouraged to keep in touch with the caravan. 

-Sam


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^Up!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

if i can get my stuff together i would be down for a caravan down to OC...
would be smart for me too since i dont know any of the roads south of LA  .
trying to find some more BayArea drivers to come with me.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Dude i would love to go...ive always wanted just to roll with some b14s.... I have a 98 nissan 200sx i live in lake elsinore


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking that the parking lot at Dennys off of Avenida Pico in San Clemente would be a good meeting spot. We'd be about 20-25 minutes away from Mossy. 

For those coming from the Elsinore Area, you could take Ortega Highway (74) -- where there are some fun twisties -- to the 5 South, exit Avenida Pico, Make a right, and you're there.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

ill be ther count me in what time are u meeting ther?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude I know where that is. Tekin used to be right there. I think I've even eaten there before. I should be down for this, it'll be the week after my trip to AZ. It should be much better this year than last, last time i just had major oral surgery the day before!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Ive never gone to one of these things...Dont want to sound stupid of somethig but what will we be doing ther..... is it just meet or what?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

a dealership is throwing a car meet basically... nothing more to say then that cept that it will be more organized. i would join you guys in the caravan but my car is gonna be in the show so ill just see you guys there.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Man Derrick, I haven't seen you around here in the longest time. I hope the GA is running well.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would be down to go, but I dunno if i'ma have a car by then. LoL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

raffle prizes are available from me !


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

any B13 parts up for raffle?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Man Derrick, I haven't seen you around here in the longest time. I hope the GA is running well.


Its been running well & strong as of now.  Havent been on the forums too much cause Ive been quite busy. Hope to see you all at the meet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

3 prizes were donated by me.. that all i can afford this year..


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

im up for the meet!! ill caravan


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TERRY ! call me dude.. i been trying to get a hold of you forever


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> TERRY ! call me dude.. i been trying to get a hold of you forever


i work .. and work.. and work all day long im at lunch at the moment ill call you later on. working in TV takes a lot of time lol


----------



## kiddsr20de (Jun 23, 2004)

Hopefully if I get out of work early enough Saturday morning, I'll be at the Ave. Pico Dennys to roll wit yall. If not I'll just see you at the meet dudes. :waving:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

*what time bro*



stealthb14 said:


> I'm thinking that the parking lot at Dennys off of Avenida Pico in San Clemente would be a good meeting spot. We'd be about 20-25 minutes away from Mossy.
> 
> For those coming from the Elsinore Area, you could take Ortega Highway (74) -- where there are some fun twisties -- to the 5 South, exit Avenida Pico, Make a right, and you're there.
> 
> Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?


cool new to the forums im gouing with xnismob14x but at what time? :cheers:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> cool new to the forums im gouing with xnismob14x but at what time? :cheers:


well if you guys want to run ortega canyon together we can meet up at maybe the acro or cheveron just off i-15 and 74. and a time for meeting up with stealth will be needed.... sam....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam is having a lil housing issue right now.. hell get with you as soon as he possibly can


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> sam is having a lil housing issue right now.. hell get with you as soon as he possibly can


well if anyone wants to call me and try to set something up in elsinore or surrounding areas (aka inland empire) feel free to email me or call me 951-858-7172
terrence


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> sam is having a lil housing issue right now.. hell get with you as soon as he possibly can


man, I don't even remember the last time I heard from sam, or most people here for that matter. Damn this sickness and lack of comp access.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

*the more the merryer*



bugnlv said:


> well if you guys want to run ortega canyon together we can meet up at maybe the acro or cheveron just off i-15 and 74. and a time for meeting up with stealth will be needed.... sam....


sounds good bro how about in front of arco (autozone parking lot) arco will call the popo's let me see @ what time hit me up @ [email protected] or 951-245-0350 :cheers:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking we meet up around 9:30ish, the show starts around 11...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> I'm thinking we meet up around 9:30ish, the show starts around 11...


930 in elsinore or on the other side of the ortegas.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

GUYS I MADE SOME SHIT UP AND I DONT HAVE TO COME IN TO WORK UNTIL 5! SO IM IN FOR SURE I LIVE IN LAKE ELSINORE SO ILL SEE U THER! me and fstb13ser will be ther when the sun comes up waiting for u guys lol


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

stealthb14 what time are we going to meet at dennys over the ortagas i know some of us are going to meet here in elsinore but i read something about meeting other people at dennys? what that is that going to be? 951 757 5771 o yeah and lets try to get some 2 way radios i have nextel does anyone else have it?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> stealthb14 what time are we going to meet at dennys over the ortagas i know some of us are going to meet here in elsinore but i read something about meeting other people at dennys? what that is that going to be? 951 757 5771 o yeah and lets try to get some 2 way radios i have nextel does anyone else have it?


hes at work at the moment hell call me in a bit and ill try to let you know what is going on for the meet.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> hes at work at the moment hell call me in a bit and ill try to let you know what is going on for the meet.


HEY BUGNLV U LEAVING FROM RIALTO? IM IN SAN BERNARDINO MAYBE WE CAN ROLL OUT TOGETHER FROM HERE..GIVE ME A CALL IF SO 951-840-5716.
ADAM


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

91 SR20 said:


> HEY BUGNLV U LEAVING FROM RIALTO? IM IN SAN BERNARDINO MAYBE WE CAN ROLL OUT TOGETHER FROM HERE..GIVE ME A CALL IF SO 951-840-5716.
> ADAM


sounds good. the ways its looking is stealthb14 is leaving the dennys off pico/i-15 at 930. and since im meeting up with the guys from elsinore at teh acro of 74.... we should meet at teh acro at around 8-830 to give us plenty of time to go through the ortegas and meet sam in time. so from my house elsinore is about 45 mins away. so i plan on leaving around 7am. and if 800 is ok with the elsinore guys let me know. ill give you a call.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> sounds good. the ways its looking is stealthb14 is leaving the dennys off pico/i-15 at 930. and since im meeting up with the guys from elsinore at teh acro of 74.... we should meet at teh acro at around 8-830 to give us plenty of time to go through the ortegas and meet sam in time. so from my house elsinore is about 45 mins away. so i plan on leaving around 7am. and if 800 is ok with the elsinore guys let me know. ill give you a call.


wasup time change guys meet in elsinore at 8o am

so far:
stealthb14
bugnlv
xnismob13x
91sr20 (?)
fstb13ser

more @ welcome to join @ 8:00


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

HEY BUGNLV GIVE ME A CALL AGAIN BECAUSE I WAS TALKING TO MY BOSS WHEN YOU CALLED AND I DIDNT HAVE YOUR NUMBER TO CALL YOU BACK. IF I DONT ANSWER LEAVE YOUR NUMBER AND NAME.
ADAM


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> wasup time change guys meet in elsinore at 8o am
> 
> so far:
> stealthb14
> ...


stealth will be on the other side of hte ortegas were meeting up with him so. so we meet at 8 and leave at about 815... sound fair??


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

today is they day to get the car all nice and clean! good thing i detail cars lol


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

the light rain from last night messed up my car’s exterior. it now has water spots on one side. ugh. come detail mine too, lol.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ladychari701 said:


> the light rain from last night messed up my car’s exterior. it now has water spots on one side. ugh. come detail mine too, lol.


mine will be washes sat morning hehe nice and early


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

FLAKES THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY! NO ONE SHOWED UP! it was just 3!!! of us THANKS ALOT GUYS FOR THE SUPORT!


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

i was suposed to go but i caught the flu friday night. i wanted to go bad. and i wasnt about to drive from san bernardino to oceanside feeling like crap.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

xNISMOB14x said:


> FLAKES THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY! NO ONE SHOWED UP! it was just 3!!! of us THANKS ALOT GUYS FOR THE SUPORT!


aww sucks for you guys ... the caravan up from my area was about 20 cars


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> mine will be washes sat morning hehe nice and early


i waxed it yesterday  looks like it's normal self.


----------

